# L4D2 (parady)



## south syde dobe (Jan 17, 2010)

They call me coach 
[yt]M1uVi41I1oc[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58219

*parody


----------



## quayza (Jan 17, 2010)

WTF?


----------

